# Stuff and Things > HISTORY, veterans & science >  Claim: Warming Greenland ice sheet passes point of no return

## Sunsettommy

The caterwailing nonsense goes on and on, now they have run off the cliff.

Watts Up With That?

*Claim: Warming Greenland ice sheet passes point of no return*


Charles Rotter / August 14, 2020August 14, 2020


Excerpt:

Even if the climate cools, study finds, glaciers will continue to shrink
OHIO STATE UNIVERSITY

*IMAGE:* ICEBERGS NEAR GREENLAND FORM FROM ICE THAT HAS BROKEN OFFOR CALVEDFROM GLACIERS ON THE ISLAND. A NEW STUDY SHOWS THAT THE GLACIERS ARE LOSING ICE RAPIDLY ENOUGH THAT, EVEN IF view more CREDIT: PHOTO COURTESY MICHALEA KING


COLUMBUS, Ohio  Nearly 40 years of satellite data from Greenland shows that glaciers on the island have shrunk so much that even if global warming were to stop today, the ice sheet would continue shrinking.

The finding, published today, Aug. 13, in the journal _Nature Communications Earth and Environment_, means that Greenlands glaciers have passed a tipping point of sorts, where the snowfall that replenishes the ice sheet each year cannot keep up with the ice that is flowing into the ocean from glaciers.


LINK

=====

Ha ha ha, they never read this published paper from 2013,

Nature

*Eemian interglacial reconstructed from a Greenland folded ice core*


LINK

===




> Pat Michaels
> August 14, 2020 at 11:22 am Edit
> Check Dahl-Jensen (Nature, 2013). Her ice core shows that the Eemian (about 125K years ago) was 6-8 deg C warmer in summer for 6000 (!) years and Greenland only lost a max of 30% of its ice. Humans cant induce an integrated warming that large, so the alarmism in this piece is just BS



LINK

----------

dinosaur (08-15-2020)

----------


## jirqoadai

good. baffin island and thus greenland have a considerable amount of gold on them. now the land is worth something.

----------

Old Ridge Runner (08-16-2020),Sunsettommy (08-15-2020)

----------


## dinosaur

Finally, Greenland will be green.

Seriously, "point of no return"?  Get real!  A few years or decades into the next cooling cycle and everyone will be complaining because Canada will be a total glacier and bitching because we have a bunch of socialist refugees flooding our country from the north.

Too bad I won't be here to sell my Florida property for tens of millions in profit.   :Geez:

----------

Old Ridge Runner (08-16-2020),RMNIXON (08-15-2020)

----------


## East of the Beast

And the point is what?

----------


## Someguy

Next you'll be telling us that dinosaurs could go extinct.   Continents can "drift", and water can fall from the sky.   Preposterous.

----------


## RMNIXON

Same people who predicted our beach property under water by 2010............... :Yawn:

----------

East of the Beast (08-23-2020),Old Ridge Runner (08-16-2020),patrickt (08-16-2020)

----------


## El Guapo

> Greenland’s glaciers have passed a tipping point of sorts, where the snowfall that replenishes the ice sheet each year cannot keep up with the ice that is flowing into the ocean from glaciers.


  So how did it form to begin with? Where did it come from? Outer space?  :Thinking: 





> glaciers on the island have shrunk so much that even if global warming were to stop today, the ice sheet would continue shrinking.


 Uh...there _IS NO GLOBAL WARMING._  That's why they had to change the name of the scam to 'klymit chains'.

 Who's buying this bullshit anymore, anyway?

tardlor, I suppose

----------

dinosaur (08-15-2020),East of the Beast (08-23-2020),jirqoadai (08-16-2020),Northern Rivers (08-16-2020),Old Ridge Runner (08-16-2020),Sunsettommy (08-23-2020)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> So how did it form to begin with? Where did it come from? Outer space? 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Uh...there _IS NO GLOBAL WARMING._  That's why they had to change the name of the scam to 'klymit chains'.
> 
>  Who's buying this bullshit anymore, anyway?
> 
> tardlor, I suppose


Remember this???

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Global_cooling

----------

El Guapo (08-16-2020),jirqoadai (08-16-2020),Sunsettommy (08-23-2020)

----------


## memesofine

remember when that Albert bore Gore and all used to call iT: GLOBULL WARMING. and remember how they all of sudden they changed it to: CLIMATE CHANGE, because it wasn't warming as they wanted you to BELIEVE? These folks are pure propagandist and now even you can't believe ANYTHING THEY PUT OUT. 

sadly many citizens swallow their garbage.

----------


## UKSmartypants

These sorts of alarmists have been around since the 70's, who remembers the  Club of Rome and its nonsense alarmist book "The Limits to Growth"?

----------


## El Guapo

> These sorts of alarmists have been around since the 70's, who remembers the  Club of Rome and its nonsense alarmist book "The Limits to Growth"?


 The degrowth movement is alive and well today. It's elites who think the earth belongs to them, and are attempting to preserve the earth and it's bounties...for _themselves and their progeny_.
 I'm guessing that their unrelenting propensity for communist promotion/agitation is due to its ability to depopulate any region in a hurry.

----------

Sunsettommy (08-16-2020)

----------


## donttread

> The caterwailing nonsense goes on and on, now they have run off the cliff.
> 
> Watts Up With That?
> 
> *Claim: Warming Greenland ice sheet passes point of no return*
> 
> 
> Charles Rotter / August 14, 2020August 14, 2020
> 
> ...



Well I guess ther is nothing we can then. See ya glacier. I mean places like NYC, NO, LA, San Franciso could go under water. How can we stop this ?  Wait, never mind, I'm good.

----------


## Sunsettommy

> And the point is what?



Climate Modeling constructs are often baloney.

----------


## UKSmartypants

> Climate Modeling constructs are often baloney.


GIGO

Garbage In, Garbage Out

Especially when there's mass fiddling of the data involved.

----------

Sunsettommy (08-29-2020)

----------


## Sunsettommy

> So how did it form to begin with? Where did it come from? Outer space? 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Uh...there _IS NO GLOBAL WARMING._  That's why they had to change the name of the scam to 'klymit chains'.
> 
>  Who's buying this bullshit anymore, anyway?
> 
> tardlor, I suppose


What we have is a NORTHERN Hemisphere warming, which isn't unusual since the rate of warming very similar to other short term measured warming trends.

----------

